# مبروك التميز عن قسم السلامة المهنية للربع الأول لعام 2009



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

:14:

نبارك للأخوة:

- محمد لاشين

- أحمد أبو جلال

- أسامة عباس

عن قسم السلامة المهنية للربع الأول لعام 1430

مع تمنياتنا لهم بدوام التميز والتقدم


----------



## mohamed lashin (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خالص شكرى وتقديرى لجميع أعضاء منتدانا الكريم بعطائه دائما
وأخص بالشكر أستاذنا غسان
ولعل هذا التميز يجعلنا لا نبخل بأى علم أبدا
فزكاة المال ربع العشر أما زكاة العلم فمنحه كله
وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العلم فى ميزاننا جميعا
تحياتى


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

مبارك مبارك عقبال التأهيل للدور نصف النهائي بإذن الله


----------



## M.E (5 أبريل 2009)

يستاهلون كل خير .. والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## sayed00 (5 أبريل 2009)

الف مبروك

سبق ان باركت لهم بالاسم فى المشاركة فى المنتدى العام

اكرر تهنئتى لهم .... تستحقون التميز على المجهود المبذول


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 أبريل 2009)

خاص شكري لإدارة المنتدى وأخص طبعا بالشكر السيد المهندس/ غسان خليل علوة - مشرف قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية ، وبالفعل اخجلتم تواضعنا وكنتم سباقين في تقدير لم أتوقعه ، وأمنيتي أن أكون أهلا لهذا التقدير.
خالص شكري للجميع ولكل من تقدم بالتهنئة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 أبريل 2009)

ألف مبروك للزملاء وجميع المشاركين وخاصة م غسان ونسأل الله لهم مزيد التوفيق في الدنيا وجعل ما يقدمونه في موازين حسناتهم يوم القيامة


----------



## سارة المحمود (4 يوليو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
ان شاء الله دائما الموفقية والتميز


----------

